# Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2012)

*Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]


----------



## Research (22. März 2012)

*Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

So etwas war überfällig. Nun kann die Wärme überall abgegeben werden.

Eventuell Öl als Kühlmittel?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Cooles Teil... wurde auch Zeit


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Naja und wo ist der Radiator? soll das so ein kleines teil wie die größe der LuKü sein? Wenn ja wäre das kein Großer Fortschritt...


----------



## Uter (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*



Research schrieb:


> Eventuell Öl als Kühlmittel?


 Wasser ist Öl durch die höhere Wärmekapazität überlegen.


----------



## Research (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Wenn man sich über das Kühlmittel ausschweigt...
Zumal Öl nicht leitet und so bei einem Leck nicht zu Kurzschlüssen führt. Würde aber auch Wasser mit Zusätzen vermuten.

Die Radiatoren sieht man doch.

Der Ganze Zauber ist das alle Kühlblöcke miteinander verbunden wurden und Kühlmittel durch alle mit einer Pumpe gedrückt wird. Sicher, man könnte da noch etwas verbessern, es ist aber ein Prototyp. Und die Ergebnisse sprechen für sich.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Also ich find das garnicht mal so schlecht. Man könnte quasi noch eine Dockingstation mit einem Radiator dazupacken, sodass das man den Laptop einfach auf diese Station stellt, somit die Kühlleistung erhöht und die Hardware übertaktet bzw. gute Hardware verwendet. Wenn man den Laptop dan von der Station abnimmt, wird die CPU/GPU für den mobilen betrieb undervoltet/untertaktet.(das sollt ich mir patentieren lassen )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Was denn für Ergebnisse? Ich sehe nirgendwo eine Temperaturangabe. Und wie man bei so beschränkten Platzverhältnissen einen Lamellenkörper unterbringt, der so groß ist, dass man die Wärme mit Heatpipes nicht mehr verteilt bekommt, dass muss Asetek nochmal detailierter erklären.
Bis dahin ist das Ding in meinen Augen genauso sinnlos, wie die anderen Notebook-Wakü-Prototypen der letzten ~6 Jahre.


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

cool wär mal ein passiver radiator auf dem rücken vom display.
oder alternativ schnellkupplungen für einen externen radiator.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Auf Wärmeabgabe übers Display warte ich auch schon länger. Weniger bei großen Notebooks (das wäre schon aus Gewichtsgründen extremes Desktopreplacement), sondern vor allem bei hochmobilen Vertretern. PCIe über flexible Kabel gibt es ja, DMI ist das gleiche und FDI hoffentlich wesentlich anspruchsvoller. Also sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, CPU und Speicher in den Deckel zu verlagern (ggf. auch GPU - aber bei großen Modellen wird das ganze dann einfach zu kopflastig), wo sie mit einer einfachen Heatpipe die ganze Fläche zur passiven Wärmeabgabe nutzen können, und nur den Chipsatz mit Laufwerken und Bildausgabe in der unteren Hälfte zu belassen. Käme auch der Temperatur von Gehäuseboden und Akku sehr zu gute.
Gerade bei extremen Ultrabooks mit aufgelöteter CPU und RAM würde die Platine den Deckel kaum dicker machen, aber man würde sich das komplette Kühlsystem sparen.


----------



## Schmidde (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Also so wie ich das sehe hat man doch einfach nur die Heatpipes durch "Schläuche" ersetzt...oder nicht? 
Der Sinn einer WaKü ist ja das Vergrößern der Kühlfäche...naja


----------



## Alex555 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Flüssigkühlung für das Notebook: Asetek zeigt Alienware M18x-Prototyp [mit Video]*

Die Technik für den M17x wäre schön, 2000€ für die Standardkonfig sind schon nicht gerade wenig Holz 
Ansonsten aber gute Sache, die Temperaturen unter Luft (selbes System) und unter Wakü würden mich interessieren, wie viel das denn gebracht hat.


----------

